# DAX Forecast



## Student of Gann (24 June 2022)

Here is a recent Forecast posted on the  2nd June calling counter trend Top for the 7th June with trend down till the 16th June . Top came in one day early on the 6th June with a decline of 12% . The 16th June projected Low held for a few days before price moved marginally lower . Chart below.


----------

